# So it begins snow snow snow



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

50 miles south of Buffalo ny :salute:


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice pics! It definitely got people thinking, my phone has been ringing all day and signed up 5 more residential's today.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You just keep down there!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1331851 said:


> You just keep down there!


My wife is in Buffalo today. She text me it was snowing there. Give's her an excuse to stay an extra day. GV I might need you to chase her out of the mall.:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They locked down the mall and they have to stay inside until they plow the lot out.


----------

